# Supercard DSTWO EOS 5.18 released



## shaunj66 (May 18, 2010)

*Supercard DSTWO EOS 5.18 released*
Early birds, get your files here!


Those of you lucky enough to get your Supercard DSTWO kits already will be happy to know that the Supercard  team have today released the very first public version of the DSTWO EOS. Weighing in at a hefty 40MB, this kit will provide everything you need to get started with your DSTWO including GBA emulation.

Before asking - please be aware that this version of the EOS is NOT compatible with the DSONE or DSONEi, and of course; no other flash kits either.

There is no change-log as yet, but if we get it we'll update right here. Still missing however is any kind of movie codec support (DivX codecs etc.) and SNES emulation...






 Download (FileTrip)





 Discuss


----------



## lolzed (May 18, 2010)

awesome,can't get to wait my card


----------



## kaz_abdin (May 18, 2010)

Sweet, cant wait to test it out, once I have got my card that is. Thanks


----------



## DarkWay (May 18, 2010)

already had it for a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame I don't have my DSTWO yet


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Hotness! All you SC-DS2 users, check in and let us know what you think! I'm curious as hell about the new EOS


----------



## Jakob95 (May 18, 2010)

Can't use the firmware even since Nintendo still has my DSi.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 18, 2010)

I'm guessing this is so big because it also includes the moonshell files, and the NDS-GBA emu files, on top of the DStwo firmware files.

Quite a lot there!


----------



## elixirdream (May 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hotness! All you SC-DS2 users, check in and let us know what you think! I'm curious as hell about the new EOS



The gba emulator is just meh...
tested 
doom2 and it lags very bad
golden sun 1 and it lags during battle
---

i like the RTS feature because is very fast
it works like how we save/load a game save

the speed of rom loading is around 2-8 seconds (depending on games)
---

you can customise the hotkey to bring out the in-game menu which is thoughtful
---

free cheat is just too simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope they will update it in the future updates
otherwise, is a waste and useless for me
---

i am not sure how mighty is the anti AP thing they claimed to have
i was testing dementium2 on pre-official firmware and it didn't work
however, they had fixed the game on the official firmware
---

talking about the cheat menu (the menu we select cheats)
it loads the menu pretty fast and seamless scrolling (yeah, even you have a few hundred codes)
too bad, it doesn't display the entire cheat title and doesn't display any comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think they will be addressing this in future

cheat compatibility had improved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tested some nasty codes and it works fine
---

what do i think of the firmware for scds2?
acekard clone (hahah i assume its based on the akrpg firmware )
it doesn't matter much as long it gets the job done
---

worth the $$$ or not? as long as they keep updating scds2 (example addressing some of the bugs/issues that i had reported to them) and bring us the features they promise us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WANT SNES emulation!!!!

EDIT: i am happy with scds2 and again i have to thank gbatemp for this


----------



## DjoeN (May 18, 2010)

And don't forget the X360/PS3 Emu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Just kidding)

Cards underway, downloaded the software, so let's see what it is when i get it


----------



## Nollog (May 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I'm guessing this is so big because it also includes the moonshell files, and the NDS-GBA emu files, on top of the DStwo firmware files.
> 
> Quite a lot there!
> NDSGBA_for_DSTWO_v1.13_ 2.6M_
> ...


And my unrealistic hopes are dashed~!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm I really want to get a SCDS2 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				lolzed said:
			
		

> awesome,can't get to wait my card


Hey where did you order yours?
Was it from Shoptemp?


----------



## elixirdream (May 18, 2010)

i forgot to mention that
actually team SC had release the SDK privately to a rom team
they will come out with a DQ9 (chinese) that fully utilise the extra hardware on scds2

EDIT: they store the fonts into the sdram to avoid crashing

---
where do they store the in game cheats that you find/added
it is stored inside a .dtc file
you can open the file with a notepad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it also creates an independent .rtf file for real time saves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





by the way this is how it should looks after you open the .dtc file with a notepad


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [user info]
> patch=1
> cheat=0
> saveNum=0
> ...


----------



## Dter ic (May 18, 2010)

how often do sc update their firmware 
for there cards?


----------



## kirbypower (May 18, 2010)

just downloaded. And my DSTWO order status changed into ''completed'' so i guess its shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder how long it takes before I got it here in Holland.
can't wait to put this in my DSI.
its just a shame that it doesn't have the DivX codecs and snes emulation yet.
I hope it will be released very soon,cause that's one of the reasons for buying this card.


----------



## Pliskron (May 18, 2010)

It seems like the Supercard team rushed this to market and is concentrating on too many things at the same time. I would have like to see them focus on doing fewer like forgetting about the SNES emulator until they get the GBA perfect. My biggest fear is that the GBA and the SNES emulators are always going to kind of suck. FLV will always lag like it does in the iPlayer. I just hope thats not the case.


----------



## Spikey (May 18, 2010)

Awesome news! My SuperCards apparently arrived yesterday(the ones ordered from ShopTemp anyways), it's just too bad I'm not yet home from Cancun to use them. Little did I know that the SuperCards would come in on one of the only weeks I'm not in the country when they finally came out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look forward to a review of this in a future Tempcast from me. Obviously no pictures or writeup, just pure audio, however feel free to be there live and ask any questions you want if there is something I don't cover. Can't wait until I'm home(which will be much later today) to try this cart out.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

Off-topic
Nice icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








sigh
I really want this flashcart


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

So... Does the Mother 3 translation runs on the DS2?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm . I've not got my DSTwo yet - but downloaded the files anyway
A quick look through the skins for DSTwo and I've noticed something a little perculiar

Apart from a few name changes here-&-there, has anyone else noticed that the general layout of the skins graphics etc is very similar to Acekard/AKAIO skin layout - in fact the 'uisetting.ini' is virtually the same apart from a few extra settings


----------



## elixirdream (May 18, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Hmmm . I've not got my DSTwo yet - but downloaded the files anyway
> A quick look through the skins for DSTwo and I've noticed something a little perculiar
> 
> Apart from a few name changes here-&-there, has anyone else noticed that the general layout of the skins graphics etc is very similar to Acekard/AKAIO skin layout - in fact the 'uisetting.ini' is virtually the same apart from a few extra settings



as mentioned it is based on akrpg
look at the folders

__aio
_dstwo

when you boot the game
it also has a LOADING screen


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

Guys, an off-topic question..
Shoptemp got the DSTWO two weeks earlier than the other shops right?
So that means other shops will get it around 1 June.. Right?


----------



## elixirdream (May 18, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Guys, an off-topic question..
> Shoptemp got the DSTWO two weeks earlier than the other shops right?
> So that means other shops will get it around 1 June.. Right?



the official release date is 18th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




that means most of them should have stock by today

from what i have heard
some shops had already start shipping out scds2


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> the official release date is 18th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I found a Dutch site that sells them. In 2 days I should have one. But actually, I just want it the most for the gba emulator. It will get updated.. Right?


----------



## elixirdream (May 18, 2010)

i don't think i will be able to answer on the GBA emulator
i guess everyone who plan to use the GBA emulator for scds2 will definitely want an update


----------



## Sanderino (May 18, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i don't think i will be able to answer on the GBA emulator
> i guess everyone who plan to use the GBA emulator for scds2 will definitely want an update




Haha, kay.
Then %&*( it, I'm buying one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are very supportive I heard and it's better than my R4 (altough I still love it)


----------



## clegion (May 18, 2010)

Yes my order it's on it's way, at last GBA on my DS again


----------



## Gh0sti (May 18, 2010)

i want my cart to try this stuff out...


----------



## LUGiA (May 18, 2010)

Is moonshell needed for GBA/SNES emu or just video eg: AVI

as I want to save space on my memory card


----------



## DarkWay (May 18, 2010)

kirbypower said:
			
		

> just downloaded. And my DSTWO order status changed into ''completed'' so i guess its shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no it's not shipped, the payment for it has been completed you'll get another e-mail once it's been shipped


----------



## Wii_Manic (May 18, 2010)

Woah! Looks awsome. Might actual buy one of these and let my sister lose with my AK2i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me thinks ultimate piracy protection and GBA support


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 18, 2010)

its still the first release so it will take 2 or so updates to get it as it should be


----------



## impizkit (May 18, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> kirbypower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not right. The payment changed to complete early today and was pre-order, for me, since on 4/8. Not sure what completed means, but I dont think it means shipped. Maybe packaged? If an Admin or mod can confirm/verify this.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 18, 2010)

If anyone who has both the cart and software (don't have my flashcart yet) could test something for me, that'd be cool.  I was wondering about PDF support (also, does Warioware DIY (US)) work better in this version of the EOS?  

I was just wondering since in DSONE EOS it works ok except when downloading games from either the internet or from DIY Showcase, and I'm hoping this works eventually.


----------



## DarkWay (May 18, 2010)

A couple of questions for people that have their DSTWO:-

Do you have the option to changes themes?

Is there a program to make themes specifically for the DSTWO?

Also to any old EDGE card users that have moved onto and recieved their DSTWO:-

Do save files (.sav) need to be converted to be used on the DSTWO?


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 18, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> A couple of questions for people that have their DSTWO:-
> 
> Do you have the option to changes themes?
> 
> ...


It has a couple of themes (one of which tells me "Enjoy Yourself!  All Pleasure in it") so I assume we'll be able to make more.  I'm sure a program will come, but really, the flashcart is just coming out, so we might need to give it a bit.


----------



## omatic (May 18, 2010)

If / when the GBA emulation improves, or it it becomes the only one that works on the DSi, I'll get one.


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 18, 2010)

This cart looks like a waste of money.  People tell me emulation of GBA is better on PSP.  I guess if you don't own a PSP, then this cart is a good deal.  And still a no show for SNES emulation which isn't an easy feat itself.  I'd agree with above though.  If they improve GBA emulation I may get one.  But I am assuming that the GBA emulation is final.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 18, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> This cart looks like a waste of money.  People tell me emulation of GBA is better on PSP.  I guess if you don't own a PSP, then this cart is a good deal.  And still a no show for SNES emulation which isn't an easy feat itself.  I'd agree with above though.  If they improve GBA emulation I may get one.  But I am assuming that the GBA emulation is final.



Granted, emulation is really the only good thing PSP is for. So it's $40 vs. whatever you'd spend on a PSP. Both of mine were over $100 at their time of purchase, though.


----------



## Chaz. (May 18, 2010)

Mine was completed this morning, all I gotta do now is sell my TTDSi and DSiPlayer


----------



## waffle1995 (May 18, 2010)

i wish i got my scds2 from mygamingmart, it cheaper and ship/arrive faster than shoptemp
sorry~ shoptemp


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't know that - where was it mentioned 'cos I must've missed that article


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt if some ideas were borrowed but I don't think it is strictly based on the AKRPG. If you look at the settings and directory structure there are some similarities but the SCDSTWO is heavily modified (if it is based on the AKRPG things).


----------



## tajio (May 18, 2010)

Hope they get the movie player ready soon. That's the main reason I ordered one. Plus I like the idea of the GBA emu. I know that Iplayer can do that but I also want to play NDS games. (And also because I love the sexy OS)

EDIT: Would it be able to play other files other than avi or divx?


----------



## goncalodoom (May 18, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Hope they get the movie player ready soon. That's the main reason I ordered one. Plus I like the idea of the GBA emu. I know that Iplayer can do that but I also want to play NDS games. (And also because I love the sexy OS)
> 
> EDIT: Would it be able to play other files other than avi or divx?


guys just one question will i be able to play homebrews like quake 2 with ram in slot 1 on supercard DSTWO?


----------



## EJames2100 (May 18, 2010)

So pretty much an Acekard Rip off with some extra flashy stuff inside ?
The Emulation doesn't seem great from the little feedback we've had.

However I know it's only in it's early stages so I'll give it another Month or 2 to really judge whether I want one or not.

But otherwise I'm not missing much since I got a 3in1 and Acekard 2i.

I do have a coupla questions about the GBA Emulation however.

Does Emerald work fine(Without the dry battery message) ?
And does Dragonball Z - Legacy of Goku 2 work fine and save/load fine ?

This is without any patching but I haven't found patch for either of them.


----------



## Kentoss (May 18, 2010)

Browse around the Supercard subforum for questions regarding compatibility, as well as a bunch of feedback from those of us who has the flashcard already. I've confirmed - for my card, at least - that Emerald, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Sapphire and Ruby do not work on the emulator (white screen that hangs forever).

As for the themes: you can add custom ones, and swap the themes at will via the main menu of the card. I have yet to add any custom ones, but I do think you can use the EOS ones already available. I will try this a little later tonight. For customizations, it's as easy as opening photoshop (or your favourite editor) and editing the BMP files found in an existing theme (saving them as a new theme, of course). For the loading screen, which is hard-coded, you can use this tool found over at the English Supercard forums, created by Blastar.


----------



## goncalodoom (May 18, 2010)

can homebrew with slot2 ram support be played on supercard DSTWO with slot1 ram?


----------



## evandixon (May 19, 2010)

[Please delete this because someone already posted this]


----------



## Dead End (May 19, 2010)

Yay time to get theme making


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 19, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> I've confirmed - for my card, at least - that Emerald, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Sapphire and Ruby do not work on the emulator (white screen that hangs forever).



That's too bad, but I guess I'm not really that surprised.  I'm glad I only bought the DSTWO as an "extra" curiousity, though.  And hopefully, if the SDK is released, some enhanced homebrew later down the line.

Ultimately, I'm going to continue using my M3 GBA Expansion Pack with my CycloDS and GBA ExpLoader to play GBA games.  The M3's built-in RTC makes it an essential to own as a 3in1 alternative, if you like Pokemon GBA games.


----------



## lolzed (May 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Hmmm I really want to get a SCDS2 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 19, 2010)

Awesome. Two questions though, what save file format does it use, and what cheat file(s)?


----------



## Dudu.exe (May 19, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> goncalodoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




probably the good old .sav file!

and the cheat is the common usrcheat.dat


----------



## lolzed (May 19, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Awesome. Two questions though, what save file format does it use, and what cheat file(s)?
> seems like .sav(as EOS uses that)
> usrcheat.dat and its own cheat files for the ones you made
> 
> ...


uhh you'd have to have their SDK(which it seems like they won't) then modify those homebrew apps,of course those homebrew apps would have to be open source or the developer is still working on it


----------



## RollEXE (May 19, 2010)

Ok I order mines long time ago on 8th of May now i havent recived a Tracking number yet i put UPS Express i just went into Completed Orders and it says this

Order Date: 8th May 2010
Ship Date: 12th May 2010

Does it means its close to coming?


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

If you ordered on the 8th of may I'll be pissed cause yours was shipped before mine and I ordered on the 7th of April.

(this is presuming you ordered from Shoptemp did you?)


----------



## RollEXE (May 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> If you ordered on the 8th of may I'll be pissed cause yours was shipped before mine and I ordered on the 7th of April.
> 
> (this is presuming you ordered from Shoptemp did you?)


Yes it was from Shoptemp and the 2 Weeks to 5 Weeks seems too much so I added UPS Express to cut time (please dont get mad at me ^^;


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 19, 2010)

Dudu.exe said:
			
		

> *probably the good old .sav file!*
> 
> and the cheat is the common usrcheat.dat


Ah. And there's the problem. I'm moving from WoodR4 to DS2. Would there be a way to make a .bat to change it from .nds.sav to .sav?

Well, now I'm just waiting. I ordered on UPS Express, and got the order status changed to 'Completed'. Does this mean it was shipped?

And now we play, the waiting game...


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 19, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> Browse around the Supercard subforum for questions regarding compatibility, as well as a bunch of feedback from those of us who has the flashcard already. I've confirmed - for my card, at least - that Emerald, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Sapphire and Ruby do not work on the emulator (white screen that hangs forever).
> 
> As for the themes: you can add custom ones, and swap the themes at will via the main menu of the card. I have yet to add any custom ones, but I do think you can use the EOS ones already available. I will try this a little later tonight. For customizations, it's as easy as opening photoshop (or your favourite editor) and editing the BMP files found in an existing theme (saving them as a new theme, of course). For the loading screen, which is hard-coded, you can use this tool found over at the English Supercard forums, created by Blastar.



Well, this cart certainly isn't living up to launch hype, but it definitely has time to improve. I just wish they would've held back a bit before releasing it. Hit the ground running.


----------



## YayMii (May 19, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Kentoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, these problems were already expected, because it's known that the current build of DS2EOS uses the iPlayer's GBA emulator (which also has problems with Pokemon).


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> If you ordered on the 8th of may I'll be pissed cause yours was shipped before mine and I ordered on the 7th of April.
> 
> (this is presuming you ordered from Shoptemp did you?)


You don't really have anything to complain about...mine was ordered in APRIL and it's not shipped out yet.

*edit*
Nevermind, it is now.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 19, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is certainly disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 19, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was able to be PREORDERED in April. The actual cart came out yesterday (3 days ago for the first 100)


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then yes I do have something to complain about and so do you >.>
Whats the point of ordering it before someone else for them to have it shipped before yours is? 
Regardless of the shipping method orders should be shipped in order of the Order number they are issuing to each order.
With this person ordering on the 8th of may and me ordering a whole month before this, mine should be posted before theirs and so should yours.
This is the grounds of the complaint, just because someone pays extra for special shipping doesn't mean jack, they either ship out items in order of the order numbers issued or they will lose business and reputation.

EDIT:-
RollEXE sorry I wouldn't be mad at you, I'd be angry at Shoptemp for lousy dispatch methods.

Also as 8BitWaluigi said those that orded within the first 100 pre-orders had their DSTWO shipped out 3 days earlier than the rest and I am DEFINATELY 1 of the first 100 to pre-order and there's no chance in hell RollEXE got into the first 100 pre-orders by ordering their DSTWO on the 8th of may.


----------



## Knolly (May 19, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> Browse around the Supercard subforum for questions regarding compatibility, as well as a bunch of feedback from those of us who has the flashcard already. I've confirmed - for my card, at least - that Emerald, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Sapphire and Ruby do not work on the emulator (white screen that hangs forever).


Wait, really?

Fire Red works fine for me.  Haven't tried any others.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 19, 2010)

mine just got the status its leaving hong kong today, ugh this might be 1-2 weeks before i have it

good news is, updates may occur and have better functionality once my card arrives


----------



## Sanderino (May 19, 2010)

Can someone confirm if Boktai 2, Megaman battle Network 2 and Boktai 3 (with the translation patch) work?


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 19, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> It was able to be PREORDERED in April. The actual cart came out yesterday (3 days ago for the first 100)
> Yes, I know.  My point is that their order for who gets shipped first seems to not be first come first serve (except for the first 100).  My point being someone who ordered theirs far after mine got it shipped out sooner.  It's shipped now, so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> QUOTE('Darkway')Then yes I do have something to complain about and so do you >.>
> Whats the point of ordering it before someone else for them to have it shipped before yours is?



Oh no, don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to insult you or anything, just saying that some have it worse from a "I ordered it before you" standpoint (not that it matters much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Mine has been shipped now though, so I hope yours has too.


----------



## THeLL (May 19, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> mine just got the status its leaving hong kong today, ugh this might be 1-2 weeks before i have it
> 
> good news is, updates may occur and have better functionality once my card arrives



You bought it at Hopebuy? I tried it (recommended by the supercard dstwo website), but I couldn't find the item listed anywhere on their website :S


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 20, 2010)

THeLL said:
			
		

> You bought it at Hopebuy? I tried it (recommended by the supercard dstwo website), but I couldn't find the item listed anywhere on their website :S



That site that you just linked to is a 3rd party site, unaffiliated with the Supercard team (says that very clearly at the bottom of the page: "Design door FCSST - Privacy Policy - Not affiliated with Supercard Team or Nintendo"). The official site is http://eng.supercard.sc. Anyone can make a site and tell you where to buy it from (typically called phishing or scamming). This site, while at least trying to fool you, does lay it out for you. Still, I wouldn't trust the shops listed just because it's not the official site.


----------



## doufas (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

Had the dstwo for a day now its quite fast and the real time save feature is just awesome.. been using it with pokemon gold with no problems at all.

Only thing I dont like is when u start the card from the boot menu the icon is some fishing game, wonder if you can change it...


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 20, 2010)

doufas said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Had the dstwo for a day now its quite fast and the real time save feature is just awesome.. been using it with pokemon gold with no problems at all.
> 
> Only thing I dont like is when u start the card from the boot menu the icon is some fishing game, wonder if you can change it...


Nope.  That's just a side effect of how it gets itself to work on a DSi/DSi XL.


----------



## xbry23 (May 20, 2010)

Is this worth getting if you already have a dsi flashcart?


----------



## milfy (May 20, 2010)

In my opinion its worth getting if you have 8 other developer cards that work with a dsi (which I do btw). I will be getting this one as soon as it is available. Looks amazing.


----------



## Kentoss (May 21, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps my roms are corrupt then, because all of my pokemon roms did the same thing. I will try from another source and post my findings.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 21, 2010)

I'm probably not gonna get a SCDSTWO until GBA and SNES emulation are complete.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 21, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried save patching the game? (use a tool like GBATA)


----------



## Kentoss (May 21, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, so I tried some roms from a different source, and they work fine, but I do get the RTC errors.

So: All GBA pokemon games do work with the SC DSTWO.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 21, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> So: All GBA pokemon games do work with the SC DSTWO.



That's a step in the right direction... though honestly, I think RTC should be perfected before they add in "lazy player" features like RTS, etc.  RTC, at least, was an actual hardware feature of certain games.  RTS is more of a frill, than anything.


----------



## Kentoss (May 21, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Kentoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem like it should be a difficult thing to implement. I really really hope that they release an SDK of sorts so other homebrewers can have their shot.

Also, for anyone that's interested, I've posted video proof of the Pokemon emulation here.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 21, 2010)

Kentoss said:
			
		

> So: All GBA pokemon games do work with the SC DSTWO.



How?
Sorry, haven't been keeping up to date.


----------



## Kentoss (May 21, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Kentoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically what happened was the roms I used to test turned out to be either corrupt or... well I don't know what else could have happened. When I got new roms from an alt. source, they worked fine. Check the link in my last post if you want proof.


----------

